# EMCO Maximat V13 Lathe



## grumpy6165 (27 Mar 2014)

I have a model that is about 20 years old and hardly been used. The lathe has been moved several times and is in need for a small service and some minor electrical repairs i.e. chuck runs in the wrong direction and the whole lathe cuts out when the chuck guard is raised. 

Does anybody know of any small companies or retired engineers that can undetake this within Essex. The lathe is located within a school and I have been quoted upto £600/day to call out a dedicated eengineer This sum is a long way outside of our budget. 

The intention is to get the lathe repaired and in use this summer for use by students next September after it has met PUWER regulations etc.


----------



## wizard (27 Mar 2014)

"the whole lathe cuts out when the chuck guard is raised"
and so it should


----------



## wizard (27 Mar 2014)

"chuck runs in the wrong direction"
There should be a reverse switch


----------



## MMUK (27 Mar 2014)

wizard":e5wfh5rz said:


> "chuck runs in the wrong direction"
> There should be a reverse switch




If there is no reverse switch then the phases (live & neutral) are connected back to front in the plug or machine.


----------



## bellringer (27 Mar 2014)

If the handle to turn the lathe on most down is forward and up is reverse


----------



## bellringer (27 Mar 2014)

Just had a look if it this machine







Than what i said about the direction is correct 


Also £600 sounds about right for it there is a lot of parts to take off and put back together


----------



## grumpy6165 (29 Mar 2014)

Just to clarify the lathe has an Acurmat x,y,z digital controller on top that loses power when the chuck guard is lifted. This involves having to reboot the whole lathe every-time to reuse it. Any idea what causes this?


----------



## jasonB (29 Mar 2014)

Sounds like some one has picked up the supply for the DRO on the side of the circuit that is protected by the safety cut outs.

May be worth asking on the Emco user group, it covers the larger Emco lathes

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/emcoV10lathe/info


----------



## SteveW1000 (30 Mar 2014)

MMUK":314no40o said:


> wizard":314no40o said:
> 
> 
> > "chuck runs in the wrong direction"
> ...



Swapping wires only works on three phase machines, will have no effect if this has a single phase motor. There should be a reverse switch. For reference to reverse a single phase motor usually requires opening up the motor and swapping connections inside.

The micro switch on the chuck guard is wired in series with the stop switch on the contactor. Its likely that there are other micro switches on the lathe, boxford also switch the door to the motor compartment and the guard over the change gears amongst other points. Power for the DRO should be picked up from the live side of the contactor. Would think that unless there has been a lot of fiddleing with the wiring a couple of hours at best to sort.

Hope you can get it sorted.

Steve

p.s.
promised a neighbour yesterday would help sort the wiring out on his Myford he serviced the mechanics and didn't keep detailed records of where all the wires go.


----------



## grumpy6165 (30 Mar 2014)

The lathe is a three phase machine. So switching the wires should work. As for the chuck guard problem I guess its best to open the lathe and have a look at it.

Many thanks for all your help.


----------

